# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الأدب الإسلامي >  أبو العلاء المعرّي خير من المتنبّي- الشيخ سعد الحصين

## أبو عبد الأكرم الجزائري

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

في  مقال سابق عن  المتنبّي مبنيّ على فكر أوثق نقّاده (طه حسين) نفيْتُ عنه ما  ألصقه به  متأخّروا القوميّين العرب – زوراً – من الكرامة والعزّة، إلاّ  مجرّد  الادّعاء العربي العصري حيث لا عزّة ولا كرامة.
وقارنت  بين تسخير  المتنبّي شعره للتّسوّل على أبواب الأمراء في استجداء مال أو  ضيعة أو  إمارة، وبين اعتزال المعرّي الأمراء والعامّة خمسين سنة، وصيانة  شعره من  التّزلّف والتّسوّل والتّذلّل.
ولكنّ  المعرّي – مثل  المتنبّي – اتّهم بالانحراف عن صراط الله المستقيم؛ ورُوِيَ  عن شيخ  السّلفيّين في دمشق، (ويكاد أن يكون السّلفيّ الفرد) محمد بهجة  البيطار  رحمه الله أنّه حضر مجلساً كفّر فيه بعضُ جلسائه المعرّي فاغرورقت  عيناه  بالدّموع وقال: أتركوه فقد لقي ربّه، وعندما زرنا دمشق أوّل مرّة  عام1374  (أخي صالح وعثمان رحمهما الله وأنا ولا أقول: أعوذ بالله مِنْ قول  أنا مع  العوام وأشباههم) لم نجد سلفيّاً غيره له علينا حقّ الزّيارة، وكانت  دول  المنتمين للسّنّة منذ عصر ابن تيمية تكتم أنفاس السّلفيّة  والسّلفيّين،  واشتهر منهم قبله جمال الدّين القاسمي رحمه الله (تـ1332)  واتّهمه  المبتدعة المنتمون للسّنّة بأنّه على طريقة جديدة في الدّين سمّوها   الجماليّة (كتهمة الوهّابيّة قبلها والجاميّة بعدها، تشابهت قلوبهم   وألسنتهم)، وسُجِن حتى ظهرت براءته.
ولعلّ  الرّواية عن  شيخنا البيطار رحمه الله هي التي أعادتني للنّظر في نقد طه  حسين رحمه الله  للمعرّي (وهو المنافس للمتنبّي (303-354) والمعجب به  والمقتبس منه،  ولكنّه – في رأيي – أكرم خلقاً وأقرب للحقّ والعدل): 
أ  – ولد المعرّي  (عام363) في معرّة النّعمان من بلاد الشام وتوفّاه الله  فيها (عام449)  وأخذ الله بصره في السّنة الرابعة من عمره بسبب مرض الجدري.
قال  الذّهبي رحمه  الله في سير أعلام النّبلاء: (هو الشيخ العلاّمة شيخ الآداب  أبو العلاء  أحمد بن عبد الله بن سليمان... وكان قنوعاً متعفّفاً، وله وقْفٌ  يقوم  بأمره [غلّته/30 ديناراً في السّنة يصرف نصفها لخادمه] ولا يقبل من  أحد  شيئاً، ولو تكسّب بالمديح لحصّل مالاً ودنيا، فإنّ نظمه في الذّروة  يُعَدّ  مع المتنبي والبحتري، وارتحل إلى طرابلس واجتاز باللاذقيّة فنزل  دَيْراً  به راهب متفلسف، فدخل كلامه في مسامعه، وحصلت له شكوك لم يكن له  نورٌ  يدفعها، ويقال: تاب من ذلك وارعوى).
قال  الذّهبي رحمه  الله: (خرج صالح بن مرداس ملك حلب إلى المعرّة يحاصرها  ورماها بالمجانيق،  فخرج إليه أبو العلاء يتشفّع فأكرمه، وقال: ألك حاجة؟
فقال: {خذ العفو وأمر بالعرف وأعرض عن الجاهلين}، فقال: قد وهبتك المعرّة)، فقال بَعْدُ: 
نجّى المعاشر من براثن صالح==ربٌّ يداوي كلّ داء معضل
ما كان لي فيها جناح بعوضــة==الله أولاهم جناح تفضّـــــــل
بـ - ذكر الذّهبيّ بعض ما نُقِل عنه من الإلحاد شعراً ونثراً، لا يسرّني نَقْلُ شيء منه فأكون ساهمت في إشاعة ما هو أعظم من الفاحشة.
ويظهر  لي من مجموع ما  نُقِل عنه أنّه (قبل اعتزاله النّاس في الخمسين سنة  الأخيرة من حياته)  شكّ في دينه وضلّ عن الصّراط المستقيم ولكنّه في كهولته  ثم شيخوخته عاد  إلى رشده، تجاوز الله عنه.
جـ - يستدلّ طه حسين على توبة المعرّي في عزلته بمثل قوله:
بوحدانيّة العــلاّم دُنَّـــــا== فذرني أقْطَع الأيّام وحــــــدي
وبمثل قوله:
توَحَّدْ فإنّ الله ربّك واحد== ولا ترغبَنْ في عشرة السّفهاء
وبمثل قوله:
إنفرد الله بسلطانـــــــــ  ـه== فما له في كلّ حال كفـــــــــاء
ما خفيَتْ قدرته عنكُـــــمُ==وهل لها عن ذي رشاد خفـــاء
د  – ولا يرى طه حسين  في كتاب أبي العلاء(الفصول والغايات) ما رأى فيه بعض  نقّاده من قصده  معارضة القرآن الكريم واستجابة التّحدّي بالإتيان بسُوَر أو  آيات من مثله  (فقد كان أشدّ تواضعاً من أن تبلغ به الكبرياء هذا الحدّ،  وكان أعقل من أن  يطاول ما لا سبيل إلى مطاولته)، ويرى أنّه نظر إلى القرآن  على أنّه مثلٌ  أعلى في اللغة فحاول أن يقلّده فلم يفلح، وكانت النّتيجة  سَجْعاً كسجع  الكهّان.
هـ - ومن مناجاته لله في (الفصول والغايات): 
(أدعوك  وعملي سيّء  ليحسُنْ، وقلبي مظلم لكي ينير، وقد عدلْتُ عن المحجّة إلى  بنيّات الطريق،  وأنت العدل ومن عدلك أخاف، وإن كان الدّمع يطفئ غضبك فهب لي  عينين كأنهما  غمامتا شتى تبلاّن الصّباح والمساء، واجعلني في الدّنيا منك  وَجِلاً لأفوز  في الآخرة بالأمان).
ز – وُلِدَ المعرّي في بيت علم، وتولّى القضاء طائفة من أهله منهم أبوه وجدّه وعمّه، وطائفة بعدهم، وقرض عدد منهم الشعرفأجادوا.
واستنبط  طه حسين من  شعر المعرّي ونثره ثلاث خصال في أخواله تميّزوا بها: 1) كثرة  التّرحال، 2)  كرم النّفس وسخاؤها بالمال، 3) حبّ العلم والنّبوغ فيه.
وظهر  أثر ذلك في نبوع  المعرّي، ولكنّه استبدل الذي هو أدنى: الأدب والفكر،  بالذي هو خير: العلم  الشرعي. ولم يفارق المعرّة إلاّ قليلاً، واختار العزلة  أكثر حياته ولكنّ  النّاس لم يعتزلوه فأتى إلى بيته طلاب العلم من كلّ  صَوْب ليأخذوا عنه ما  يتعلّق باللّغة العربيّة وآدابها فلم يردّ أحداً  منهم، وربّما أخذ العزلة  والتّقشّف (في المنزل والمأكل والملبس) من الفلسفة  الهنديّة، ومنها  الامتناع عن أكل اللّحوم.
حـ  - أخذ علوم اللغة  عن أبيه في المعرّة، وفي حلب عن محمد بن عبد الله بن سعد  النّحوي، وأخذ  شيئاً من السّنّة عن يحيى ابن مسعر، ولم يظهر عليه من  دراسته الحديث شيئاً  ممّا ظهر عليه من دراسته اللّغة فبرز فريداً في لغته  وشعره ونثره  وإملائه.
ط – وكان غذاؤه العدس والزّيتون والدّس والزّيت، وحلواه: التّين، وثيابه: القطن، وفراشه: لباد للشّتاء وحصير للصّيف، وفيه قوّة نفس.
وكان يحفظ كلّ ما مرّ به بسمعه، وسَمَّى نفسه رهين المحبسين للزومه منزله ولكفِّ بصره، ولم تُرْضِه كنيته: أبو العلاء فقال: 
دُعِيتُ أبا العلاء وذاك مَيْن==ولكنّ الصّحيح أبا النزول
وكان يملي تصانيفه على طلاّبه من صدره.
ي  – وعاب نفسه، وعاب  زمانه وأهل زمانه كأكثر أهل الفكر والجهل، ومن ابتلي  بذلك قلّ (أو عُدِمَ)  شكره لله تعالى على نعمه التي لا تحصى على عباده  وأعظمها نعمة الدّين ثم  نعمة العقل.  ويظهر من شعره بعد اعتزاله خوفه من  حساب الله وجزائه في  الآخرة، وخوفه من نقد النّاس شعره ونثره (فيما يتعلّق  بتديّنه بخاصّة).
ولعلّ شيخنا البيطار رحمه الله ترجّح عنده أنّه تاب إلى الله بعد اعتزاله النّاس، ورجا الله له قبول توبته.
ومثله:  عبد الله  القصيمي تنقّل بين الدّفاع عن الدّين الحقّ ثم مهاجمته ثمّ  تعدّدت  الرّوايات عنه أنّه رجع إلى الله قبل موته، تجاوز الله عنه.
وبقِيَتْ  مؤّلّفات  المعرّي والقصيمي وفيها السّمّ الزّعاف ومن حقّهما على المسلمين  أن تمزّق  وتحرّق فلا يضلّ بها غير من ضلّ بها من قبل، ولكن الفكر (الهوى)  يسعى  حثيثاً للمحافظة على الآثار الضّالّة: شعراً أو نثراً أو وثناً. ردّنا   الله إلى دينه ردّاً جميلاً.
 كتبه/ سعد بن عبد الرحمن الحصيّن عفا الله عنه في1435/7/15هـ
http://www.saadalhusayen.com/index.p...gorie&Itemid=2

----------

